# Step7 "Mastersystem einfügen" nicht vorhanden



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade in einem Projekt mit einer S7-400 und einem Profibus CP 443-5 Basic in der Hardwarekonfiguration ein Mastersystem einzufügen. An diesem Bus sollen einige Profibus-Schieber angeschlossen werden.
Jetzt kann ich den CP zwar vernetzen, aber das Mastersystem wird nicht angezeigt, bzw. ich kann auch keines einfügen (siehe Screenshot).
Ich habe jetzt schon einiges ausprobiert, aber komme nicht weiter.
In einem anderen Projekt mit einem CP443-5 Ext. funktioniert das jedenfalls.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Danke und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RaiKa (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es denn ein weiteres Subsystem, welches als Mastersystem eingefügt werden kann?
Denn nur dann ist das Menü zum Einfügen aktiv.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juni 2007)

Ja, Subsystem ist da.
Aber hab den Grund warum es nicht geht schon gefunden. Der Basic-CP kann gar nicht als Master arbeiten (das ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Basic und Extended).
Mal sehn wie sich der Hardwarenmensch das gedacht hat...


----------



## Dumbledore (20 Juni 2007)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Der Basic-CP kann gar nicht als Master arbeiten (das ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Basic und Extended).


 
Schlimmer noch, der Basic kann gar kein Profibus DP, sondern nur FMS :???: 

Mike aka Dumbledore


----------



## TagebauCoder (20 Juni 2007)

So jetzt mal Fakten:



> Schlimmer noch, der Basic kann gar kein Profibus DP, sondern nur FMS :???:


CP443-5 Basic: FDL und FMS

CP443-5 Extended: DP und FDL
-Mischkommunikation FDL und DP
-DP Mastersystem mit Funktionalität der CPU-Onboard Schnittstelle.

IM467: DP mit Einschränkungen, z.B. deaktivieren von Slaves.
          reicht aber in 90% aller benötigten Mastersysteme aus.


Bin mir sicher, Projektiere die Dinger ständig. Hab letzte Woche noch eine IM467 gegen CP443-5 Ext getauscht, da IM467 kein deaktivieren von DP-Slaves unterstützt.
Für viele die ein einfaches DP-Mastersystem brauchen, ist die IM467 eine echte kostengünstige Alternative. Preisunterschiede weiss ich nicht genau, da ich projektiere und nicht einkaufe.

Hoffe euch hilft das.

mfg

TagebauCoder


----------

